# Gloss / Glazed finish to soap?



## dxw (Feb 18, 2018)

My searches are not yielding much :-(

Is there some way of adding gloss / glazed accents to soap ... without messing up the innate soap-I-ness? I have not yet tested but egg-white and sugar syrup are is the most likely options I can think of. Glycerin and oil may be fine for many foodstuffs but I suspect they're very much *not* okay for soap.

I guess my other alternative is colour accents, white, to give the illusion of gloss.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 18, 2018)

Melt and pour


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 18, 2018)

You can play with “dipping” your soap. After everything is cured dip it in water and let it dry for a day or so before packing. I’ve seen it on YouTube but haven’t tried it myself


----------



## dxw (Feb 18, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> You can play with “dipping” your soap. After everything is cured dip it in water and let it dry for a day or so before packing. I’ve seen it on YouTube but haven’t tried it myself



Thanks. I will do some researching on that term.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 18, 2018)

mzimm used a clear "glaze" of melt and pour in the mosaic challenge
(see post #8)
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/june-challenge-entry-thread.60268

Someone did a stunning soap using clear melt and pour as a glaze more recently, but I have not found that thread.

(Using pale colours/white to show highlights is surprisingly effective)


----------



## dxw (Feb 18, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> mzimm used a clear "glaze" of melt and pour in the mosaic challenge
> (see post #8)
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/june-challenge-entry-thread.60268
> Someone did a stunning soap using clear melt and pour as a glaze more recently, but I have not found that thread.
> (Using pale colours/white to show highlights is surprisingly effective)



Thanks, yes clear M&P crossed my mind but I think it's a bit beyond my repertoire (and budget) right now. Still, I'll have a look at that link and explore the options a little. I guess I could order a minimal quantity of clear M&P base.



mx6inpenn said:


> Melt and pour


Yeah, one day I guess. ^^. Thanks.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 18, 2018)

dxw said:


> Thanks, yes clear M&P crossed my mind but I think it's a bit beyond my repertoire (and budget) right now. Still, I'll have a look at that link and explore the options a little. I guess I could order a minimal quantity of clear M&P base.



Oils absorb back into soaps and they become matt again afterwards.

If you want to add a slight sheen, it's possible to "wash" the soap with a little water ... that will smooth out the surface and it becomes more reflective as a result (very reflective while wet, and then very lightly reflective after it's dried).

Alternatively, soaps can also be polished with either your fingertip or a very fine cloth after they've hardened, which will add a subtle sheen.


----------



## Susie (Feb 18, 2018)

dxw said:


> Thanks, yes clear M&P crossed my mind but I think it's a bit beyond my repertoire (and budget) right now. Still, I'll have a look at that link and explore the options a little. I guess I could order a minimal quantity of clear M&P base.



You can purchase small amounts of MP at hobby stores such as Michael's or Hobby Lobby for a reasonable price if you are just trying it.


----------



## earlene (Feb 18, 2018)

*IrishLass* used a MP for her Honey Beeswax Soap, pictured in her gallery (Media section):

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/media/honey-beeswax-soap-by-irishlass.989/

Some micas can produce a shimmery look to the soap, that is really pretty when the soap is wet and the light hits it just right.







The above soap looks shiny as you can see, which is after use and the gold specs are a mica called Gold Shimmer from Steph's Micas & More.

I also get a sheen on my soaps by misting with alcohol, then drying/polishing with a micro-fiber cloth.  I wouldn't call it a glaze or even glossy, but it is definitely a sheen.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 18, 2018)

I wonder about the wisdom of coating most or all of a soap bar with M&P, especially if its low quality M&P. What about that first use or two when the user is basically washing with the M&P coating, not the underlying "real" soap? If the M&P lathers poorly or differently or if it dries the skin more than the underlying soap, that's not good.

I can see using M&P for embeds or something like that where it's an accent to the "real" soap and the user is going to get "real" soap on the skin from the very first wash. I've seen some gorgeous soaps like that.


----------



## lsg (Feb 18, 2018)

As stated by another member, you can polish your bars with a soft cloth.  It won't look like it is glazed, but will give you a somewhat, shiny finish.


----------



## dxw (Feb 18, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I wonder about the wisdom of coating most or all of a soap bar with M&P ...



I am looking for a highlight gloss option, rather than the coating of an entire bar ... like a small pool of water in a soap sculpture.

Thanks for the thoughts, three options are still 'alive' and I'm going to experiment with each.
1. M&P. I've ordered a block of 'crystal clear' M&P and will see how it looks as a gloss overlay. My fear is that it will not be able to be applied thin enough to both provide the gloss effect and not alter the colours involved.
2. Water polish. I will experiment but doubt it will be useful on such a small scale, or glossy enough to warrant the effort.
3. Egg-white 'paint'. I have some experience with fine painted detail for things like this, so all I need to do is to concoct a suitable paint. Egg-white and TiO2 is going to be the experiment tonight.

I will report back, perhaps with some images, once I've trialed some things. Again, thanks.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 18, 2018)

dxw said:


> I am looking for a highlight gloss option, rather than the coating of an entire bar ... like a small pool of water in a soap sculpture.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts, three options are still 'alive' and I'm going to experiment with each.
> 1. M&P. I've ordered a block of 'crystal clear' M&P and will see how it looks as a gloss overlay. My fear is that it will not be able to be applied thin enough to both provide the gloss effect and not alter the colours involved.
> ...



I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## soaring1 (Feb 18, 2018)

I steam my soaps with a steamer and they have a beautiful glossy sheen to them.


----------



## dxw (Feb 18, 2018)

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/new-years-eve-party-favors-2/ has a little bit on soap-paint, a paint made of soap for painting soap:
Soap Paint: In a small mixing bowl, combine 2 parts liquid soap, 1 part clear melt and pour soap, 1 part rubbing alcohol, 1 part Light Gold Mica. Heat in the microwave for 15 second, mix well and start painting. Check out our Soap Paint tutorial HERE.​The link, in turn, takes you to https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/painted-ornament-project-2/

So, if I go the painted highlights route, this may be good stuff to know.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 18, 2018)

You can mix up your own soap recipe to emulsion and colour that to paint with too.

If you are using dry colours (like charcoal), a couple of drops of oil will thin the batter.

My avatar is a soap painting (the original is in the media section), and I've also added a photo of a soap ball that I used water to create gloss (from early last year) for you to see.


----------



## dxw (Feb 19, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> My avatar is a soap painting (the original is in the media section), and I've also added a photo of a soap ball that I used water to create gloss (from early last year) for you to see.



Yeah, that burnt water ball ticks a lot of the boxes I'm looking for. Great work. thanks.


----------

